# ANy one have the Big Easy Oilless fryer



## shtrdave (Nov 16, 2010)

I was looking at maybe buying one of the Charbroil, Oil less Turkey Fryers, but looking for some feedback from those that have one.


Thank you for any info you may provide me.

dave


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 16, 2010)

I saw an add on TV the other day for one of these and I though they looked awesome. I wanted to get one but I figured that's all I need is another toy that will only get used one or two times a year. Who knows maybe I will still get one as they look cool.


----------



## eman (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought one sunday and seasoned it up yesterday .will be doing my first cook in it this weekend . hopefully have it right for turkey day


----------

